# Need help Identifying a missing driver [solved]

## nobody13

Everything seems to be working but I have a bunch of unclaimed devices. Does anyone know what these are and the kernel option to choose for them?

```
ff:08.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Link 0 [8086:0e80] (rev 04)

ff:09.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Link 1 [8086:0e90] (rev 04)

ff:0a.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 0 [8086:0ec0] (rev 04)

ff:0a.1 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 1 [8086:0ec1] (rev 04)

ff:0a.2 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 2 [8086:0ec2] (rev 04)

ff:0a.3 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 3 [8086:0ec3] (rev 04)

ff:0b.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 UBOX Registers [8086:0e1e] (rev 04)

ff:0b.3 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 UBOX Registers [8086:0e1f] (rev 04)

ff:0c.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers [8086:0ee0] (rev 04)

ff:0c.1 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers [8086:0ee2] (rev 04)

ff:0d.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers [8086:0ee1] (rev 04)

ff:0d.1 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Unicast Registers [8086:0ee3] (rev 04)

ff:0e.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Home Agent 0 [8086:0ea0] (rev 04)

ff:0f.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Target Address/Thermal Registers [8086:0ea8] (rev 04)

ff:0f.1 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 RAS Registers [8086:0e71] (rev 04)

ff:0f.2 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers [808... (rev 04)

ff:0f.3 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers [808... (rev 04)

ff:0f.4 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers [808... (rev 04)

ff:0f.5 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 0 Channel Target Address Decoder Registers [808... (rev 04)

ff:10.2 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 0 [8086:0eb2] (rev 04)

ff:10.3 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 1 [8086:0eb3] (rev 04)

ff:10.6 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 2 [8086:0eb6] (rev 04)

ff:10.7 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller 1 Channel 0-3 ERROR Registers 3 [8086:0eb7] (rev 04)

ff:13.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 R2PCIe [8086:0e1d] (rev 04)

ff:13.4 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 QPI Ring Registers [8086:0e81] (rev 04)

ff:16.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 System Address Decoder [8086:0ec8] (rev 04)

ff:16.1 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Broadcast Registers [8086:0ec9] (rev 04)

ff:16.2 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Broadcast Registers [8086:0eca] (rev 04)
```

Last edited by nobody13 on Fri Mar 13, 2015 5:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roarinelk

These are just control blocks on the processor itself, there are no drivers for them.

----------

## eccerr0r

You'll be fine without a driver for them - they are CPU internal controllers, they will come up and autoprogram themselves on bootup and won't need any programming afterwards.  A driver is only needed to debug your cpu or system hardware, and only Intel or system OEMs knows how to program them (at least for the most part.)

----------

## nobody13

Thanks for the replies. Everything does seem to be working fine. I was just concerned because lshw them all marked unclaimed.

```
*-generic:3 UNCLAIMED

          description: System peripheral

          product: Xeon E7 v2/Xeon E5 v2/Core i7 Power Control Unit 1

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: a.1

          bus info: pci@0000:ff:0a.1

          version: 04

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          configuration: latency=0
```

----------

